# migration ???

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, bei mir läuft seit vorgestern (Umstieg von kernel 3.0.6-gentoo auf 3.1.1-gentoo ein Prozess "migration"

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ps uafx | grep migration

root         6 97.7  0.0      0     0 ?        S    18:18 103:11  \_ [migration/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    18:18   0:00  \_ [migration/1]

root     16239  0.0  0.0   9848   836 pts/0    S+   20:03   0:00              \_ grep --colour=auto migration
```

Was passiert da?

----------

## firefly

schau mal hier: http://www.issociate.de/board/post/437491/kernel_thread_?.html

----------

